

Ask HN: Best resources for machine learning? - grantjgordon

I wasn't able to participate in the Stanford Machine Learning experimental class last fall because of time constraints, but I'm fascinated by ML and would like to experiment with it.<p>What are the ebooks, blogs, user groups, getting started articles, etc. out there that you like most?
======
mindcrime
<http://mahout.apache.org>

<http://machinelearning.reddit.com>

<http://mloss.org>

<http://jmlr.csail.mit.edu/>

<http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596529321.do>

[http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Intelligent-Web-
Haralambos-...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Intelligent-Web-Haralambos-
Marmanis/dp/1933988665)

[http://www.amazon.com/Mahout-Action-Sean-
Owen/dp/1935182684/...](http://www.amazon.com/Mahout-Action-Sean-
Owen/dp/1935182684/ref=pd_sim_b_4)

[http://www.amazon.com/Collective-Intelligence-Action-
Satnam-...](http://www.amazon.com/Collective-Intelligence-Action-Satnam-
Alag/dp/1933988312/ref=pd_sim_b_5)

[http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Learning-Hackers-Drew-
Conway/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Learning-Hackers-Drew-
Conway/dp/1449303714/ref=pd_sim_b_9)

[http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Learning-Action-Peter-
Harringt...](http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Learning-Action-Peter-
Harrington/dp/1617290181/ref=pd_sim_b_2)

<http://www.metaoptimize.com/qa>

<http://stats.stackexchange.com>

~~~
grantjgordon
Thanks so much!

~~~
mindcrime
I almost forgot, there's a great thread on this topic on Quora as well:

[http://www.quora.com/Machine-Learning/What-are-some-good-
res...](http://www.quora.com/Machine-Learning/What-are-some-good-resources-
for-learning-about-machine-learning-Why)

LOTS of good stuff there. Have fun!

------
dvdhsu
The class is starting again in three weeks:
<https://www.coursera.org/course/ml>.

I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. Looking forwards to it!

